# Adding (Editing) a picture to a PDF file!



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you have Adobe Professional?

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Try THIS it is free too.

Andy.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

It depends on the settings that were in effect when the PDF file was made. There are editing permissions you can set when you create the document and the most strict is to make it entirely "no edit". Your best bet is likely to edit the source document and re-export to PDF.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

AndyGump said:


> Try THIS it is free too.
> 
> Andy.


Actually I think PDFill is free to try but $20 for a lifetime license. I could not live without it though! The utilities bundled with it are free and come in so handy too! 

Try also:

www.techsupportalert.com/ - Gizmo has one of the best lists of freeware

www.osalt.com/ - One of the best lists of free open source software


----------

